# zannej



## nealtw (Jul 31, 2016)

We all know she has been a rabble rousing trouble maker and it's about time she was banned.

I am sure this is a mistake and if not we need an explanation.:help:


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2016)

Did she pee in someones wheaties?


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2016)

She just posted this on a sister site this morning...



Wish I knew why houserepairtalk forum is wonky for me. When I deleted cookies and am not logged in, it worked fine, but once I login-- nothing but white space on both browsers. Not sure what is causing it and I don't have that problem on the other forums.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2016)

She was banned by mistake. All has been corrected.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2016)

Mistake, thats what I would say too.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 31, 2016)

That was probably me that banned her. I was chasing down a VC spammer and didn't realize i had checked her post instead. I thought I had backed out in time, but maybe not.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> That was probably me that banned her. I was chasing down a VC spammer and didn't realize i had checked her post instead. I thought I had backed out in time, but maybe not.



I've done that to neal before. It happens.


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2016)

Friggin rookies


----------



## zannej (Jul 31, 2016)

LOL! Well, that explains why I couldn't view the site when I logged in. No banned message, just completely blank page! I even installed a new browser to see if it was something wrong with Firefox.

Once it was explained, I figured maybe when I reported a spammer that I got grouped in by mistake. LOL.

Thanks for taking care of it, Chris.

No worries, slownsteady. I've hit the wrong box on forums before as well. I've accidentally locked threads and done other weird stuff that I didn't even know I could do by hitting the wrong thing.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks........

BUT DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!:nono:

(just covering my tracks   )


----------



## zannej (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh look! A volunteer for banning arrived in this thread! (not me this time) There's also an Engrish post about architectonics or something over on the plumbing forum. It made absolutely no sense.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 1, 2016)

When I was banned I could come and read all I wanted just couldn't sign in and that is why I started this thread, so she new it was noticed and would soon be fixed.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 1, 2016)

The banned banded together.


----------



## frodo (Aug 2, 2016)

.................


----------



## zannej (Aug 2, 2016)

On a weird side note, since I have satellite, it does not assign static IPs to customers and the IPs are often re-used by different customers. Sometimes those other customers get themselves banned from sites and it is an IP ban. So, I'll go to a site and find that my IP is blocked. But I just release my IP and renew it to be able to go back. I got banned from a site once (for BS reasons-- long story) but was still able to visit it while not logged in bc it was an IP ban.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 2, 2016)

zannej said:


> On a weird side note, since I have satellite, it does not assign static IPs to customers and the IPs are often re-used by different customers. Sometimes those other customers get themselves banned from sites and it is an IP ban. So, I'll go to a site and find that my IP is blocked. But I just release my IP and renew it to be able to go back. I got banned from a site once (for BS reasons-- long story) but was still able to visit it while not logged in bc it was an IP ban.



Static IPs are the exception, not the rule.  Most ISPs use dynamic IP addresses as the pool of IPv4 addresses is very limited.  Once the world converts completely to IPv6 we'll have enough IP addresses for everyone, everything for the foreseeable future.


----------



## applebear (Aug 2, 2016)

Zannej, I always knew you were trouble. You should see what she posts on FB...such scandal! :rofl:


----------



## zannej (Aug 3, 2016)

applebear said:


> Zannej, I always knew you were trouble. You should see what she posts on FB...such scandal! :rofl:



LOL! All those kitten pictures and funny memes. 
Save​


----------



## zannej (Aug 25, 2016)

So, in the continuing saga of the soap opera in this town: My friend (let's call him M) who was in the car accident and had his house burn down finally kicked the twunt girlfriend (let's call her T) to the curb. He gave her a few weeks to move out and take her son with her. She kept coming by his trailer every day saying "You're going to take me back!" and he told her "Not a chance in hell" every time. He's already found a new girlfriend (let's call her K). After he updated his FB status to show that he's with K, the twunt threatened to call DCFS to with false reports to try to get K's kids taken away.

M's daughter with T has been staying with M's grandparents and has been having respiratory problems ever since the fire. T's father wouldn't let her move in with him, so she is currently staying in some dump with black mold infestation. Because she could lose custody of her son if she had him stay there with her, he's staying with other family members. When she realized that M is not going to take her back and support her fat lazy useless ***, she decided to get vindictive. While he was at work, she went to the grandparents' house and threatened to call the cops if they didn't let her take the kid. She then took her to the place with black mold and texted M to tell him he will never see his daughter again.

For some odd reason, M's name isn't on his daughter's birth certificate. Now the only way he can get custody is to get a DNA test or for the twunt to try to get child support from him. The daughter is 4-years-old and T hasn't even attempted to potty train her. One time when she was mad at my friend (while he still had a cast and neck brace on) she refused to feed him AND the daughter - he was unable to prepare food for himself or his kid. So, she absolutely will do things that are bad for the daughter to get at him.

I'm just worried that she might hurt her. She favors her son and she beats the **** out of him and is verbally abusive when she's not neglecting him. She refers to the daughter as "the little demon child".

I just found out this morning that the kid was taken.

I know my friend will need to take action, anyone have suggestions? I don't think waiting would be prudent in this situation. Black mold could kill that child if T doesn't go Medea on the child herself.


----------



## frodo (Aug 25, 2016)

only thing legally you can do,  call dhs,  let them get the kid out of the mold.

i know, that your bud M  does not want to go this route.

but we are talking whats good for the kid right ?  


then next week, when no one is looking real close
knock the wholly hell out of T


----------



## zannej (Aug 25, 2016)

frodo said:


> only thing legally you can do,  call dhs,  let them get the kid out of the mold.
> 
> i know, that your bud M  does not want to go this route.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I'm waiting for my friend to wake up to talk to him about his options to get the child to safety. I really think he should mention to them about how the house burned down because of her negligence and failure to be able to watch her children and how she left the child in a burning house.

I may have to wait in line to kick T's fat behind. The new girlfriend already wants to clean her clock and there are numerous friends who have been wanting to beat the hell out of her for a long time.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2016)

We have a child protective service, government office.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2016)

We had an 11 year old boy get beaten to death by his mother the other day here. Protective services had been called several times but they did nothing. Found him dead in a closet malnourished and beaten to death. Sometimes the system doesn't work.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2016)

Our system is goofy, but they do grab the kids and protect them. 
If a guy live with a girl with kids and the father doesn't pay support, the new guy takes responsibility, there after, go figure. But then he has standing in a situation like this.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2016)

Here it is probably not so much the system but the lazy people that work for it and the lazy people in charge. Every government facility I have been to is full of employees that just don't give a half a crap about anything except passing that 8 hours by and going home.


----------



## zannej (Aug 25, 2016)

That really is a shame, Chris. I know they don't seem to give a crap here. The guy who used to live across the street from M had the cops and DCFS called on him multiple times for domestic violence. They never did anything about it. But when it came out that he sexually abused several children, he got tossed in jail pretty fast-- and promptly got shanked (although he survived).

There really are inconsistencies. I knew a woman who bragged about beating her kids in public and how DCFS got called on her four times for beating her kids and she said she hoped they would take her kids away because she hated the little bastards. Then when she split with her husband, she filed for custody and they let her have them just because she's a woman.

I reported T to DCFS multiple times for emotional and physical abuse and they blew me off. But I know that in this case, there are a bunch of people who will testify on M's behalf if it goes to court. The problem is, he really doesn't have much money to be able to afford legal fees-- although T has no income now except inconsistent child support from her ex-husband. 

Meanwhile, my poor rottweiler was so annoyed by the tumor that she chewed it open. I'll spare you the horrific photo of it. I'm hoping to get a second opinion on her prognosis because I don't really trust the vet that saw her. She's been known to mess things up before. Dog was ravenous when she first got home but now she's lethargic and not interested in food. But she could be full and/or feeling sick from the medicine. She's on 3 different meds now. She has to take three pills every 8 hours and 1 pill once per day. I'm going to have to change the bandage and hope she doesn't chew the bandage or mess with the tumor. They said that if she stops eating for 2 days we need to consider having her put down. :-(

I'm trying to make her as comfortable as possible for now.


----------

